# WCG server problems?



## Flak (May 21, 2012)

Just reinstalled boinc on a couple of my machines, none of them are downloading any work though.  I can login to them fine but they keep displaying communication deferred when trying to pull work from WCG.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2012)

Check your time and date settings.


----------



## Flak (May 21, 2012)

They are correct, checked that before posting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Have you tried detaching from the project and attaching again?


----------



## Flak (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, not sure what the issue is.  Time is correct, tried doing it from work as well, same issue.  F@H works though......


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2012)

Hmm, usually it happens when time/date is wrong, but you've already checked that.  I'm clueless.


----------

